
Qt Quick, create Qt apps with Javascript - gaspard
http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qtquick.html
======
gaspard
Install Qt 4.7, download Qt Creator 2.1 (<http://qt.nokia.com/developer/qt-
qtcreator-prerelease/>) and follow the tutorial
([http://doc.qt.nokia.com/qtcreator-2.1-snapshot/creator-
qml-a...](http://doc.qt.nokia.com/qtcreator-2.1-snapshot/creator-qml-
application.html)), it's really a great tool.

------
joe_the_user
As a QT programmer already, I'm excited by this approach to creating 'hybrid'
applications.

------
AndyKelley
Not immediately clear:

Where and how could I deploy an app like this? What are its dependencies? Does
it run in the browser or an OS? How do I set up the environment to compile it?

~~~
gaspard
You need the QML runtime (<http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qmlruntime.html>) which
you can embed in any Qt C++ app or deploy on mobile devices. The idea is that
you code the app in C++ and code the user experience with this language,
writing bindings to your models on the way.

------
vog
Another interesting connection between Qt and JavaScript is QWebKit which
allows you to run web applications (HTML/CSS/JavaScript) within a GUI widget.

QWebKit also allows you to add custom GUI handlers to events like clicks to
certain links, or to prefix each loaded page with a certain piece of
JavaScript.

